# marquette welder leads



## maineshops (Sep 21, 2013)

i have an old marquette welder. the insulation on the leads is shot. is there something i can cover them with or where can i get the tapered plug in connectors  for it. i have the cable. thanks for any help. Dan


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 21, 2013)

Is the insulation shot in multiple places and for a large percentage of the leads, or just a couple of places? If it is virtually all over you need to replace the leads, if it is a little damage near the ends of the leads you could always shorten the leads a bit. That is one option, another might be a heavy shrink tubing that possibly is available through welding suppliers. If you cannot get shrink tubing from a weld supply shop then check at an industrial electrical supplier, not a big box like Home Creepy either, but an industrial supplier of electrical supplies.

Whatever you do don't use friction tape or electricians tape that would be a mistake. Ideally take the leads to the store with you so the supplier knows the size of wire and amps you are dealing with.

EDIT: Maybe I read that wrong the first time. Take the new wire you have and your tapered plug ends to a local welding supply company and they should be able to join the ends to the new wire for you.


----------



## maineshops (Sep 22, 2013)

Uncle Buck said:


> Is the insulation shot in multiple places and for a large percentage of the leads, or just a couple of places? If it is virtually all over you need to replace the leads, if it is a little damage near the ends of the leads you could always shorten the leads a bit. That is one option, another might be a heavy shrink tubing that possibly is available through welding suppliers. If you cannot get shrink tubing from a weld supply shop then check at an industrial electrical supplier, not a big box like Home Creepy either, but an industrial supplier of electrical supplies.
> 
> Whatever you do don't use friction tape or electricians tape that would be a mistake. Ideally take the leads to the store with you so the supplier knows the size of wire and amps you are dealing with.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe I read that wrong the first time. Take the new wire you have and your tapered plug ends to a local welding supply company and they should be able to join the ends to the new wire for you.



Uncle Buck. i forgot to mention that we live way north of nowhere. i even have to get my sunshine over the internet. the leads are shot multiple places of missing insulation. what i need are the lead ends or some drawings for them. i would make them but i'm in the middle of rebuilding my Z axis on my CNC and would just as soon buy them to save me the time.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 22, 2013)

maineshops said:


> Uncle Buck. i forgot to mention that we live way north of nowhere. i even have to get my sunshine over the internet. the leads are shot multiple places of missing insulation. what i need are the lead ends or some drawings for them. i would make them but i'm in the middle of rebuilding my Z axis on my CNC and would just as soon buy them to save me the time.



If you live in the toolies then I think I would write down the model # serial # and brand of machine and call the nearest welding supply dealer. Give them the info and have them mail you new cables. That is about the only thing I can figure out.


----------



## maineshops (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks Uncle buck....i looks like (welding and cutting.com ) may have the plugs


----------

